# Scallops



## turbodog

Any preseason reports, got a beach house rented July 4th week.

Thanks


----------



## SHunter

They must be expecting a good harvest because it begins early and stays open an extra 2 weeks.


----------



## jawbreaker

never been was thinking of going this year !! when is season !! port saint joe area ??


----------



## SHunter

This year scalloping is June 25 - Sept. 25th. Check out the regulations on FWC before you go.


----------



## SHunter

I meant to add Port St. Joe is good but I like the Lanark area near the FSU marine lab and over to St. Marks. Good to have a boat at Lanark. At Port St. Joe there are some charter trips or you can rent pontoons. There are some good areas near Cape San Blas that you can walk out a long ways during a low tide and look down into the water and see them. If you have a family it is a good trip for the kids. You can get up early and fish and then go back and get the family to scallop when the sun is higher. I can see them better about mid day.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

SHunter said:


> This year scalloping is June 25 - Sept. 25th. Check out the regulations on FWC before you go.


Scalloping season is usually 01 JUL - 10 SEP, so looks like its even closer to about 3 weeks longer, if the above dates are correct. ...gotta check those regs! :thumbsup:

+1 on Appalachicola bay areas. Snorkeling (wearing a T-shirt so you dont burn :thumbsup, travel against the current on a moving tide and look b/w the turtle grass. Scalloping is a blast! You feel like Jaqcues Cuestau (sp?), or whoever's a cool diver nowadays. Such a cool feeling searching and finding them, especially when they jump up thru the H20 column ahead (or to the side) of you, and flap along with all those little eyes around the edge of the shell.

Make sure you bring a mesh bag to gather them in...not your pockets, as they will nip at you! Also easiest to clean when you thow them on ice, or icey cold H20/brine solution - they open up and you just scoop out the tasty delicious! If you don't ice them, then it's dark side up, sharp spoon or dull knife, and pry open from the right side (w/ shell opening towards you, and hinge side away from you)...then scoop out the tasty delicious...and discard the innards. Try them fresh too, as you scoop them out, ...good stuff!

I take my wife and kids every year....they love this family outing, as 2 are in college and one in high school...and do you know how hard it can be to get them to do a family participation event at these ages??? even with pops springing for the trip, hotel and all (after I shake that money tree in the front yard, of course...which they've always thought I've had ).

Good Luck! You'll have fun if you go. Ask local boaters, or folks at the ramp with scallops where to go, or the local fish and game folks - they were my best leads!


----------



## marmidor

Is there any place around Pensacola to find them?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

marmidor said:


> Is there any place around Pensacola to find them?


Only legal from around Steinhatchee to Port St. Joe - the Regs spell it out exactly, so gotta read 'em! :thumbup: Good Luck.


----------



## marmidor

I hear ya! I have not looked at regs. I was just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## SHunter

Crystal River also has good scalloping. I believe that it is legal from around Mexico Beach down to about Tampa. Most of the folks here in Pensacola go to Port St. Joe. When I was a college kid I did well going there. The last few years I found larger ones in the Lanark area and St. Marks. Be careful that you do not go over the limit. The FWC is out in full force at this time and they do check you.


----------



## jawbreaker

thanks guys thats some good info, Is later july better ?? Was planning on taking a boat so shouldnt be a problem getting around!! Any camping areas anyone know of??


----------



## SHunter

St. Joesph State Park on Cape San Blas has camping. I would google the area that you plan to stay to see what is available. Remember the weekends get crowded during scallop season so you might want to make reservations.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Scallops get larger as the season progresses, but there are also fewer numbers, due to the harvesting. I like late AUG to early SEP. I like to think of it as getting more bang for the buck (and my time) as well. Good Luck.


----------



## FowlHunter13

I have a trip planned for mid August at Cape San Blas. If anyone goes between now and then, please give a report. The wife and I are trying our luck this year from kayaks to see what we can do. Knowing my luck, they will be on the other side of the bay from us and make us paddle all the way. Good luck to all that venture out this year and let us know how you do. I haven't been in about 10 years, but always had a blast when we used to go regularly. The gulf side of Cape San Blas state park offers some really good surf fishing as well. Can't Wait!


----------



## Corpsman

I am leaving tomorrow. First timer, only have kayaks... any advice appreciated. Will post report if the house we rented has wi fi.


----------



## Corpsman

Having a blast. Scallops everywhere! Small, but lots of them.


----------



## Jonesy

*Opening weekend...St. Joseph Bay*

Went out this past weekend for opening season....first time going this early and I was skunked???? I've been scalloping this area for 6 seasons straight at the same time of the year..last week of July/first of August...and always load up. Found 4, that's FOUR scallops in all my "hot spots". Not sure if it was too early or what, but I've never been skunked like that. Typically I can get a limit within a couple hours, that's including drinking beer. The FWC spat report had better numbers than last year??? I'm hoping it was too early since I've never been at opening. On the PLUS side...TARPON were everywhere. AMAZING. Hooked up speck fishing with a 125# + and did my damndest to land him....4 hours and 3 miles later...kinda gave up on him. What a beast. During this epic battle, I watched Tarpon rolling in every which way.....If you ever wanted to hook that big dog without traveling too far...GO NOW! INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Don White

We normally pull the boat down the 1st or 2nd week of August. We did a little pre trip on Tues. without the boat. Hit the State Park & did ok. Got about 4 gallons in a couple of hours. Left alot of smaller ones to grow some. Normally the deeper the water the bigger ther Scallops. The South end of the bay is a traditional area that produces well. Here is a article from the Port St Joe Star that is pretty interesting. Good Luck to all. 

http://www.starfl.com/news/scallop-23160-season-last.html


----------



## Steel Hooked

Wirelessly posted

Thanks we're heading down the middle of July


----------



## scallopman

*Lodging for Scallop season*

Been going to PSJ scallopin for the last fifteen years or so and have found the place to stay called the Barefoot Cottages. These are two and three bedroom places with full kitchens and plenty of boat parking. Very convenient to everything and also have a great pool for the kids. There is even a boat wash down area. Rates are reasonable and are less if you can go over during the week. You can book these via www.southernresorts.com. They even have a complimentary DVD program if you feel like watching a movie. Going next week for a couple of days and then again in late July. Can't wait and will post report.


----------



## turbodog

Got back from PSJ and all I can say is EPIC year. Wife and I got a limit each day we scalloped in less than 45 min. Have been going every year or so since 1978 and this is by far the most scallops ever. Head over by Black's Island and get in the middle of the crowd of boats. You would think off to one side would be less competition but I mean it, get smack dab in the middle and load up. Watch your limit, it's easy to go over, I'm picking up two full hands of em on one breath.


----------



## NICHOLAS

Is a dive flag required while scalloping? How about if you are in a group of boats does each boat require one?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

NICHOLAS said:


> Is a dive flag required while scalloping? How about if you are in a group of boats does each boat require one?


If you're snorkeling you should have a dive flag. If you pull up to a spot in a boat and just wade around, then you shouldn't need one.
Would be wise to read the regs for greatest clarification, as they are the standard which we are all held to.


----------



## SHunter

Go on the FWC website and it will give you regulations on scalloping. We always fly a dive flag. There are a lot of boats in the water and you need to do what you can to let them know that you have people in the water. If you are face down you might not be able to get out of the way.


----------



## SHunter

http://myfwc.com/news/news-releases/2011/june/20/scallops/

Here is the website. It does say that you are to fly the dive flag.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Here ya go, straight from the above listed regsite from SHunter:

"Open scalloping areas on Florida's Gulf coast extend from the west bank of the Mexico Beach Canal in Bay County to the Pasco-Hernando county line near Aripeka. It is illegal to possess bay scallops while you're in or on state waters outside the open harvest areas, or to land bay scallops outside the open areas.
There is a daily limit of 2 gallons of whole bay scallops in the shell or 1 pint of bay scallop meat per person. In addition, no more than 10 gallons of whole bay scallops in the shell or one-half gallon of bay scallop meat may be possessed aboard any vessel at any time. You are allowed to harvest bay scallops only by hand or with a landing or dip net. Bay scallops may not be harvested for commercial purposes.
Unless otherwise exempt, you will need a regular Florida saltwater fishing license when you use a boat to harvest scallops. If you wade from shore, you will need a regular Florida saltwater fishing license or a free resident shore-based license.
Divers and snorkelers are required to display a "divers-down" flag (red with a white diagonal stripe) while in the water. Boaters must stay at least 100 feet away from a divers-down flag in a river, inlet or channel. In open waters, boaters must stay 300 feet away from a divers-down flag."

So go prepared, and Good Scalloping!


----------



## FowlHunter13

Just as some added info in case anyone needs to know. I needed a little clarification about the size of dive flag I would need snorkling from a kayak. I sent an email to FWC and they told me that a kayak is considered a "vessel" and you will need to fly the 20"X24" dive flag. This was news to me since the last time I went, we just used a 12"X12" float type dive flag.

Any other reports of the scallops? Our trip is in about 3 weeks and wanted to see how everybody is doing. Good luck to all and make sure you check the regs and then check them again to be safe.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

This might help clarify:

​*Dive Flag*: All divers and snorkelers in the water are required to prominently display a divers-down flag. The minimum size for any divers-down flag displayed on a buoy or float towed by the diver is 12" by 12". The minimum size for any divers-down flag displayed from a vessel or structure is 20" by 24". Any divers-down flag displayed from a vessel must be displayed from the highest point of the vessel or such other location which provides that the visibility of the divers-down flag is not obstructed in any direction.

I'm headed to Apalachicola bay next week for scalloping/fishing w/ my brood. Will post up afterwards...maybe w/ a few pics if all goes well. Longer scallop season this year ends 25 SEP. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Posted under "SCALLOPING FUN!" post. :thumbsup: 

Turned out to be some expensive scallops for the trip, but the kids will never forget the porpoises, sea turtle, starfish, eel, all the scallops they harvested (limited every day in a couple hours), and overall memories. Had a great time, and stayed at the Best Western Plus in Crawfordville (US 98)... and would recommend it, for the hot breakfasts, pool, hot showers, A/C rooms (dbl Qns), fridge, and overall comfort for the stay.

Good luck harvesting if ya go! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snap

*St. Joe Scalloping ?*

For those that have been recently. Is there access to the water from the road on the east or north east side of Black island to park and put a Yak in the water. If not, any other close the Black island acces for a Yak.
Thanks for the replies. My son and I are want to take our tandem on Monday for a day trip harvesting scallops.


----------



## Pourman1

In Port St. Joe on your way TO the Cape and the State Park , there are accesses all along U.S. 98 and you'll see cars pulled over on the side of the road and people out wading for scallops ... we will be there Monday - Wednesday in a 7 Yak Flotilla + 1 SUP :thumbup: ... Black Island is the Shiz for scalloping :thumbsup:


----------



## Snap

*Thanks Pourman1*

Pourman1 -- that's just the response I was hoping for. Son and I will leave pen. between 4 and 5am. We'll be in a native yellow tandem. Thanks a bunch for taking the doubt out of the trip.


----------



## jryno

Went scalloping on Sunday, July 31 in Port St. Joe. Lots of big scallops on the SE side of Black's Island. 5 - 6 feet seemed like the best depth. A good friend of mine said to anchor half way between Black's and the cell phone tower to the SE. We did, and found plenty.


----------

